# looking at a gto to buy



## ss1885 (Jan 21, 2007)

the left front wheel sticks out a little further than the right side wheel. what would cause such a thing. the car has 18" aza rims. any ideas would br greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Aftermarket wheels?


----------



## ss1885 (Jan 21, 2007)

pickinfights said:


> Aftermarket wheels?


yes the are aftermarket wheels


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats all I can think it would be. Are the stock wheels included?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Possibly tires. One could be under inflated.


----------



## ss1885 (Jan 21, 2007)

pickinfights said:


> Possibly tires. One could be under inflated.


NO STOCK WHEELS. THE LEFT SIDE STICKS OUT PAST THE FENDER A LITTLE. IM WOUNDERING IF THE ALIGNMENT IS WAY OUT OF WACK. EVEN THOUGH WHEN I DROVE IT THE CAR TRACKED STRAIGHT.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Whats the offset of those wheels ?


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

It's toe in or toe out. Then you turn yourself around..Lol I had the same prob with the rear of my goat it needs to be aligned.


----------

